# Eclipse - WTP - Classpath



## bronks (15. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Wenn ich in WTP ein EJB/Webprojekt deployen will, dann kommt folgende Meldung:


```
The archive c:\jboss-4.0.3SP1\bin\run.jar which ist referenced by the classpath, does not exist.
```

Ich habe schon in jede denkbare Ecke von Eclipse geschaut, um die Stelle zu finden, wo die run.jar referenced wird. Leider kann ich nirgendwo einen Eintrag finden, der auf c:\jboss-4.0.3SP1\bin\run.jar zeigt. Kann mir bitte jemand von euch sagen, wo das stehen sollte.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2007)

Schonmal in .classpath geschaut?


----------



## bronks (16. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schonmal in .classpath geschaut?


Ne da steht es leider nicht drin. Ich habe Grep auf den Workspace laufen lassen und habe einen Eintrag in folgender Datei entdeckt:


```
.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.debug.core\.launches\JBOSS 4.0.launch
```

Der Fehler sieht so aus und ist in dem zweiten ClassPathEntry:

```
<listAttribute key="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.CLASSPATH">
    <listEntry value="... ...;runtimeClasspathEntry externalArchive=&C:/jboss-4.0.4.GA/bin/run.jar... .../>
    <listEntry value="... ...;runtimeClasspathEntry externalArchive=&C:/jboss-4.0.3SP1/bin/run.jar/>
    ... ...
</listAttribute>
```

Klar kann ich jetzt die Datei schnell mal editieren, aber mich würde brennend interessieren, wo ich in Eclipse draufklicken muss, um genau diese o.g. Falschkonfiguration im Dialog zu sehen. 

Ich bitte um Tips. Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

Sieht aus als ist deine Launch-Configuration die Ursache.


----------



## bronks (17. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sieht aus als ist deine Launch-Configuration die Ursache.


Danke, aber das habe ich anhand des Dateinamens bereits selbst erraten.  Ich hab die Zeile jetzt einfach im Vim gelöscht und das viel gelobte WTP gefällt mir immer noch nicht besonders gut, da auch schon in der letzten Version zu viele Bugs begraben waren.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn dir das klar war, warum hast du die launch configuration nicht geändert (Run -> Run...)?  ???:L


----------



## bronks (19. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn dir das klar war, warum hast du die launch configuration nicht geändert (Run -> Run...)?  ???:L


Ich frag ja die ganze Zeit wo ich da überall draufklicken muß.  Ich hab das Problem über all gesucht, aber nicht da.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frag ja die ganze Zeit wo ich da überall draufklicken muß.  Ich hab das Problem über all gesucht, aber nicht da.


oh, dann tut es mir leid, ich hab wohl irgendwie angenommen du wüsstest was eine launch configuration ist...


----------



## bronks (19. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... oh, dann tut es mir leid, ...


Kein Problem.  Ich danke Dir, denn ohne Dich wär ich da nie draufgekommen.


----------

